# Majestic Propane stove RFS42 value?



## whoppr (May 28, 2014)

I am considering upgrading my current propane stove, an RFS42 TP, to either another gas stove, pellet or even wood stove.  If so, I may sell the current stove and was wondering if anyone had a clue on the value of this stove.  Its a Majestic (VC) stove and really have no clue what it might be worth on the used market.

Does anyone have an idea of a realistic price I can get/ask if I decide to do this?

Thanks


----------

